# Is Melian the female Gandalf?



## Mithrandir-Olor (Apr 16, 2012)

Melian and Olorin and discussed side by side at the close of the Maia section of the Valaquenta. 

I'm finally reading through _The Children of Hurin_ and it is interesting, like Gandalf Melian is a Maia who is the wisest character in the story, she senses what the Enemies true intent is and tires to counter it. 

But being a Woman her Wisdom isn't heeded as well as Mithrandir's was. 

Unrelated note, Thingol's attitude towards Beren is kind of Hypocritical isn't it? Isn't an Elf as far below a Maia as a Man is below an Elf?


----------



## Troll (Apr 16, 2012)

Mithrandir-Olor said:


> Unrelated note, Thingol's attitude towards Beren is kind of Hypocritical isn't it? Isn't an Elf as far below a Maia as a Man is below an Elf?



Indeed. In my humble (and obviously biased) opinion, an Elf is even further below a Maia than a Man is below an Elf.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 17, 2012)

Mithrandir-Olor said:


> Melian and Olorin and discussed side by side at the close of the Maia section of the Valaquenta.
> 
> I'm finally reading through _The Children of Hurin_ and it is interesting, like Gandalf Melian is a Maia who is the wisest character in the story, she senses what the Enemies true intent is and tires to counter it.
> 
> ...



*You bring up an interesting Melian/Thingol - Luthien/beren parallel that I'd like to carry a bit farther:

Thingol strays into the forest, sets eyes upon Melian, falls into a trance......

Beren strollds intio the forest, lays eyes on Luthien & goes into a trance....
:*eek:
*


----------



## Mithrandir-Olor (Apr 17, 2012)

Like mother like daughter.

I know some Women like that.


----------

